# Business work visa



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys
I know if you want to work here yiu require a work visa
I know if you set uo a business you can only own 40% 

If you set the business up in your wifes name are you legally able to work within that business without a working visa

Thanks


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

The 13A Visa also authorizes you to work here, but the 40% ownership still applies if you start a business. I wouldn't start a business unless the wife was involved in it.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ram1957 said:


> The 13A Visa also authorizes you to work here, but the 40% ownership still applies if you start a business. I wouldn't start a business unless the wife was involved in it.


The 40% rule is not strickly true, you will be expected to provide 100% of the finance and take 100% of the risk.


----------

